# How much nitrate is to much?



## jn91669 (Apr 11, 2004)

If any one can answer this I would appreciate the help. I read somewhere that anything under 40ppm was o.k., but then I read that ideally you want it at around 5ppm or you will get huge amounts of algae. I had an algae problem at first but now with sae's in the tank that is under control. Just don't know if i am getting bent out of shape because my nitrates go up sometimes to 20ppm, do a water change and they go back to between 5 and 10ppm. Help


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Nitrate levels are a very tank specific thing. I've had some tanks that suck the stuff up so fast that 30ppm was nothing. Others will go full bloom with algae at 10ppm. In general, levels between 5.0 and 7.5 are safe. 

Most importantly is maintaining a good balance in your nutrients. You don't want too much Nitrate v. Phosphate or too little Potassium v. the previous. It'll take some playing around and time to get a good feel for your tank. Once you do things will really start looking good.

Best,
Phil


----------



## jn91669 (Apr 11, 2004)

Hey thanks. This is all very new to me. I set this tank up to be a community fish tank, I am actually using an undergravel filter still and regular gravel. You know I had to see an Amano tank and that got the whole thing on plants started. So any advice is definately appreciated.


----------

